# linux dont recognize my burner

## girafon

Im under 1.4

i use scsi emulation in order to burn.(module)

i ve setup scsi CD support in kernel

i ve two CD but ive only /dev/sr0, my cd but not my burner.

what do i forget to do?

----------

## biroed

probably your boot params hdX=ide-scsi  hdX2=ide-scsi

----------

## girafon

where do i change this??

----------

## biroed

grub - menu.lst

lilo - lilo.conf

----------

## girafon

i put this like that?

anywhere in menu.lst?

----------

## biroed

nope, -- kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdx hdx=ide-scsi hdxx=ide-scsi

Did you have scsi generic support also compiled

----------

## girafon

yes,but i forget to say that my burner is  recognized neither hd* nor sr*...

i really have a problem...

----------

## AutoBot

If your using modules what do you have loaded ?, should be something like:

```

scsi_mod

sr_mod

ide-scsi

sg

sd_mod

```

----------

## girafon

ive only ide-scsi

what should i change in my kernel compilation?

----------

## AutoBot

Look for all the scsi cdrom stuff, generic support etc..etc.

----------

